# The Office of Special Investigations



## Fletch_W (Jun 14, 2010)

Apparently my tax return that I e-filed in FEBRUARY is tied up in the Office of Special Investigations and that's all the information I have. The phone number just takes me to a recording telling me to leave a message, and the emails tell me to call that number. Yall may remember me asking about tax return delay earlier this year, and here we are. 

I had a W-2 job for the majority of my income and one 1099 for 1800-ish which I reported (even though I was never issued a 1099, I did the honest thing and reported the income anyway). I reported zero deductions except my standard deduction. 

I had my federal return in 2 weeks. 

Now I'm part of some kind of special investigation for my state return. 

Noone answers the phone, I've left a clear message. And I've sent numerous emails. 

The only "odd" thing about my return is that my employer ( AZ based) overpaid my state tax so I'm owed a refund. Other than that, I don't know what is odd or special that warrants some kind of investigation. I have no answers. I have no way to know what is going on. I emailed my congressman several weeks ago, he's normally pretty quick with replies. Nowhere. 

Has anyone here had any experience with this "Special Investigations Unit" of the Georgia Department of Revenue? 

I can't help but wonder: If I had just lied about my side income and just reported my W-2, would I be better off? Does the system encourage dishonesty? I'm angry. I'm very angry. 

Anyone with any knowledge of the Special Investigations stuff?


----------



## dslary (Jun 14, 2010)

One can only guess what is going on.  I'd call the goversor's office and ask for some help.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 14, 2010)

I e-filed in Feb,got my refund in 10days from the state.....Did you do the filing yourself or have someone do it?


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 14, 2010)

E-filed through a company, not turbo tax but one of the other cheaper ones, linked directly from the IRS website.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 14, 2010)

Have you called the IRS directly? There's a GA Internal Revenue office in Athens @ 355 E. Hancock Ave. or call them @ (706) 546-2008. If they can't help you, then maybe they can point you in the direction of someone who can.

I got audited one year and took my paperwork to that office and showed them THEIR errors.....my calculations/figures were correct. They made a copy of my forms and I never heard another peep from them.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 15, 2010)

The state has been slow, but your case is crazy.  

Have you gotten any notices from the DOR about prior years' returns in question?

Try calling the Customer Service number listed on the DOR web site.  I can never get an answer on the Refund line, so I tell my clients to call the Cust Serv number instead.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Jun 17, 2010)

could very well be your not the one their looking at, but happen to have done business with someone who is being audited- I`d think they`d at least give you that much info if you could talk to a live person-

suppose your AZ people are being audited, or under the eyes of the auditor in some way- if their big enough, it could slow everything down for everyone paid--- if you know anyone else who might have worked for them and got a 1099- maybe call them? see if their sitting on their refund?

or...going out in guess land here- possibly they didnt report your pay, and you sent in that they did-- the right thing to do-- then the monkeys on their back- non reported 1099(or..we forgot!)....it`ll just take awhile to clear out the air.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jun 19, 2010)

Call your state representative or senator and tell them what you told us....


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 20, 2010)

fishnpreacher said:


> Call your state representative or senator and tell them what you told us....





Fletch_W said:


> Noone answers the phone, I've left a clear message. And  I emailed my congressman several weeks ago, he's normally pretty quick with replies. Nowhere.



I did. No reply. Normally KEITH HEARD is pretty quick on email replies, even if he disagrees with me. This year, some new lady is running against him... hmm....


----------

